# Remote Control Switch



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great Al. I was wondering if you bought it locally.

That should work great for a vacuum and a sander. Use the remote to turn them on and off.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

My wife got me this for Christmas. I LOVE it. I have my air handler and ceiling air filter hooked up and love the convenience.

Highly recommended.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Karson, I got it at the Black and Decker Outlet on route 1. Even those this switch was Stanley, it was not eligible for their 20% off $20 purchase of Stanley tools and hardware… ugh.

I wanted to stop in at the Direct Tools Factory Outlet next door to use that 20% coupon that was burning a hole in my pocket… but I got nothing there.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the post Al, I have been looking for a smaller switch for my vacuum or dust collector. This may be just the ticket.

CtL


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Just to add, I keep the key fob attached to my table saw fence handle for easy access and so I won't loose it.


----------



## dfisher (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks al i have been looking for one with bigger amps i will check in to it


----------

